# Underbite Question



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Here's an old thread about this subject: http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/3351-standard-pups-underbite.html

You can ask your vet or even a vet/dental specialist. It could be that your dog will need surgery down the road because it can happen that constant pressure on areas not intended to take pressure can result in tooth loss and other issues. Maybe some teeth pulled might suffice. But I'd find a real expert with this if it were my dog. Maybe if it's mild, it won't be a big deal.


----------

